# 1cm dilated and induction of labour. Would like advice?



## Heavensangel1984 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know there are different methods on how labour can be induced. I am due to be induced this week, I am having different people telling me what they will do. My cervix is already just over 1cm dilated and has been for exactly a week today. The labour has not started naturally and I am ill alot and have been alot especially the last 4 weeks and I have symptoms of pre-eclampsia (all the symptoms not just one) only my blood results are coming back fine. However they have chosen to induce me for my health aswell as babies as baby is doing fine its just I am getting worse and I was wondering what is the most likely method they will use to induce me if I have already dilated.

Thanks
xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say without examining you myself.  Even though you are 1cm dilated, if your cervix is still firm, pointing towards the back, long, and your membranes aren't bulging, it would be difficult to break your waters, and they may need to give you some gel, which (in my particular unit) would be given and then you would be reassessed 6 hours later.

If you have your waters broken, they may do that and give you a couple of hours to go into labour yourself and then give you an oxytocin infusion to help things along,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

